# surgeries



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo is today 7/19/11

Webster is 7/28/11


----------



## Queencreekmom (Jul 19, 2011)

hugs1Sending JoJo and Webster warm cheery thoughts for a speedy recovery !
You will be in my prayers!

Big hugs!

:hugs::


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Queencreekmom (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Webster!

So glad to see you posted.. How did your surgery go?

Hope you are recovering fast and doing well. arty0006:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Queencreekmom said:


> Hi Webster!
> 
> So glad to see you posted.. How did your surgery go?
> 
> Hope you are recovering fast and doing well. arty0006:


Surgery went really well. For the most part, I feel good. I sleep a lot. I can feel some improvements already! Thanks!


----------



## anxiousme (Feb 22, 2011)

So happy you are both doing great! I'm can't wait to be where your at! lol I'm jealous. hugs2 Debbi


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You're having it done soon, 8/12? I feel so much better every day, pretty amazing! You have my best wishes, and prayers for a speedy healthy recovery. Take care. XO


----------



## Rebecca1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey!!!

Good Luck to everyone with thyroidectomies coming up!!

Huggles!!

XX


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rebecca1986 said:


> Hey!!!
> 
> Good Luck to everyone with thyroidectomies coming up!!
> 
> ...


CLRNN had a partial on 8/16/11; it is follicular cancer so she has to go back in on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011 for the other side to be removed. Sigh!

mysarojane (Sarah) coming up for surgery on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011

Joplin coming up for surgery on the 29th. of Aug. 2011

kitkat on Aug. 29, 2011 also!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> JoJo is today 7/19/11 done
> 
> Webster is 7/28/11 done


Joplin coming up on 8/29/11


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for thinking of me, Andros.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, Andros.


Of course! No way would I forget if I could help it!! You mean a lot to us. Such a nice poster and very helpful to others.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> CLRNN had a partial on 8/16/11; it is follicular cancer so she has to go back in on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011 for the other side to be removed. Sigh!
> 
> mysarojane (Sarah) coming up for surgery on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011
> 
> ...


Bumping up; the list is getting longer and longer! Yikes!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to Joplin & KitKat for tomorrow. You'll be in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> CLRNN had a partial on 8/16/11; it is follicular cancer so she has to go back in on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011 for the other side to be removed. Sigh!
> 
> mysarojane (Sarah) coming up for surgery on the 23rd. of Aug. 2011
> 
> ...


Joplin and kitkat!! We love you and everything is going to be fine. Sending love, hugs and prayers!


----------

